
VimJolts: get the jolts on your vim - tswicegood
http://vimjolts.appspot.com/
======
telemachos
_Currently, VimJolts is in under construction..._

It may be great, but it's hard to say. There's not yet a lot of _there_ on the
website. (Does it support uninstalling? How are installed items organized? Do
items have to come from Github or also Vim.org?)

 _Edit_ : The README on Github is a bit more informative (yes, uninstall is
supported): <http://github.com/vimjolts/vimjolts>

As an alternative, perhaps Pathogen (not really an installer, more like a
style for managing Vimscripts) or Vimana (a full installer).

<http://github.com/tpope/vim-pathogen>

<http://search.cpan.org/perldoc/vimana>

------
sophacles
I anyone else just a little confused that there is source for the web page,
but there is NO way to actually get this tool?

Is it just vaporware? at the moment: yes.

